# URL Icons



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

How do you put an icon next to your URL?


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

you need to create a fav icon. this will appear next to the url with most browsers and when the site is saved as a favorite,

simply create a new icon. make sure it is saved as something like fav.ico. upload it to the same folder as your homepage and put this code in the section of you website:


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

If you name it favicon.ico then upload it to your ROOT directory, it will automatcally be on every page.

You don't need the element.


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

How do you make an icon? If i have a photoshop image, can I do a save as "*.ico", or is there some other process?


thanks,

nick


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

You can download this program to do it http://www.make-icon.com/
(free trial)

Or you can post an image here and I'll convert it to an .ico file for you.


----------

